# Video Games Where You Felt Powerful



## mrtimotei (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a very simple question. What game have you played where you felt you were the most powerful, or have mastered the hardest objective/level/etc.?

An example I personally have, is in Kingdom Hearts II. I spent hours, getting to level 99, mastering Final Form, and obtaining the Ultima Keyblade. And when you get that far, you're on top of the world.
This is a small video, (NOT made by me,) that gives you an idea of what it's like.

[yt]WSbeS7iV9_A[/yt]​
In case you need some clarification...

Basically, pick any game where you put so much time and effort into becoming stronger, and stronger, until everything, even the final/hardest boss was like a bug that you squashed.
Or a game where you could fly through a level taking very little/no damage. (An example would be beating a level from any Sonic game, WITHOUT taking a single hit.)
Hell, even a fighting game, where you can pull off the longest string of combos with no sweat.

And if you have a video of it, feel free to share!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 12, 2012)

Diablo II  LOD at the hight of me playing and reaching near the top of the ladder for the east coast of the US for Necromancer. I could take out Baal in Hell mode in a little under 3 seconds. I would do 20 Baal runs an hour easy power leveling all kinds of people.

Much more fun than Diablo III where trying to gear up for the second half of Inferno is taking me an eternity..... So annoying.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 12, 2012)

UT2004. No doubt.

It's game without any upgrades whatsoever, but with a pretty steep learning curve for a FPS: dodging, doublejump, dodgejumping, walldodging, slope dodging, hammer jumping...there were a lot of different moves and maneuvers in that game, which understandably puts some people off (when playing with newer players, it's pretty normal I "dodgejumpwalked" past teammates because they were merely moving in a straight line). But once you got good at it...it was so very satisfying. And pulling off a moving shock combo*...the feeling is better than sex (okay, not really: but the gratifying feeling lasts longer).
The vehicles were much more fun than in UT3, if you ask me. Taking on a leviathan with a manta or a raptor was insane (those things have 5000 HP!)...which made it all the challenging. 


Maybe it's me, but I never really feel powerful in a game with a level-up system. Yes, games like fallout, borderlands or diablo are pretty fun...but if a boss is too easy, I'm usually just thinking I've grinded too much. Likewise, I'm never impressed by someone else doing...well, anything, really. At best, I'm thinking things like "I can do that too if I dedicate more time to this game...".






*all games have two firing modes. The shock rifle has somewhat a third: the alternate fire shoots some sort of blue 'bubble'. The primary fire is a hitscan shot. The combo is where you fire that bubble, then hit it with your primary shot (which then explodes). By itself, it's not that hard to pull off (just keep your mouse still). Hitting the bubble while moving takes some skill (especially when in the middle of a firefight). Hitting the bubble while moving AND at the exact time your enemy is close enough to the bubble to die from the blast...now THAT is something awesome.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2012)

You might like Warsow.  In addition to the movement (walljumps and such) and focus on speed, it actually has a race mode with user-made race maps.
http://www.warsow.net/ (free)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9djsllJ1E58[/youtube]

Yeah, the feeling is amazing.  It's like you're flying at times.


----------



## mrtofu (Aug 12, 2012)

deleted


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess I can say at least 2 games : Tales games and GOW games.

I actually wanted to list 3, but my mind is blocked right now.


----------



## aireca (Aug 12, 2012)

Im a freakin old gamer so i will go with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball_GT:_Final_Bout  the japanese version.

When i was a kid I played like crazy "Build Up Mode" , bassically after so much training your character can win with single hit, hahaha good memories, my favorite character is Vegetto.


----------



## rufus83 (Aug 12, 2012)

I rushed Final Fantasy X when I first got it. I got my ass handed to me by Jecht way too many times. I headed off to the Omega Ruins and spent about 8 hours there leveling. When I went back to the end I absolutely slaughtered Jecht with 3 hits and an overkill. It almost felt like cheating.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

Mega Man X, after collecting most or all of the power ups. Also, running through a New Game + in Chrono Trigger (most bosses literally died in one hit until at least halfway through the game when I did that).


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> You might like Warsow.  In addition to the movement (walljumps and such) and focus on speed, it actually has a race mode with user-made race maps.
> http://www.warsow.net/ (free)
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9djsllJ1E58[/youtube]
> ...


Good idea. When warsow came out, some people switched because of the speedrun mechanics. Never tried it then...but while speaking on the subject, that "itch" has come back. 

/me is downloading...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 12, 2012)

Pfft The Sims 3. I had so much control over my sims it wasn't funny.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Pfft The Sims 3. I had so much control over my sims it wasn't funny.


BWAHAHA Where is your god NOW, Sims?

Oh, that's right, it's ME...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Gears of War makes me feel like a badass every time. 
Until i screw up and get my head blown up...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2012)

Prototype. I think the game speaks for itself.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia

+

Maxed out Fell Arms

=

Fuck you [Boss Name]


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)

The Tekken Series.
Final Fantasy XIII and XIII-2 coz I super grinded 
And League of Legends- see status


----------



## Langin (Aug 12, 2012)

[Prototype] and Grand Theft Auto

Ninja Gaiden, Samurai Warriors(lol slaying 1000 guys in 20 minutes... 0.o) Zelda OOT oh yeah killed Ganon!


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

Samurai Warriors, like EON said.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 12, 2012)

Dragon Age: Origins and Mass Effect 2. Nothing makes you feel more badass than kicking ass and chewing bubble gum on the hardest difficulty mode


----------



## DS1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Warship Gunner 2. Press the O button = death rains down on a bajillion bombers and cruisers. Just watching all the red dots on the radar disappear... *drool*

Also TWEWY- why have 1 super power when I can have ALL THE SUPERPOWERS!!! 8 TYPES OF LIGHTNING *ZZZZZZZZAPPP!!!*


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum/City.

When you master the combat and can tackle a group of 20 or so thugs without flinching, you are no longer controlling Batman. You ARE Batman.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 12, 2012)

Command & Conquer when you go attacking with a mighty army.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum/City.
> 
> When you master the combat and can tackle a group of 20 or so thugs without flinching, you are no longer controlling Batman. You ARE Batman.



Also making guards shit their pants in fear is one of the few perks of being the Batman.

But I'd say Crackdown does a good job once you get enough perks. When you're able to run faster than cars, pick up cars, and destroy cars with a single punch, you feel pretty damn powerful.

Also Dynasty Warriors (why does everyone say Samurai Warriors instead?) helps me live out my Chinese warlord power fantasies.


----------



## Law (Aug 12, 2012)

Recently? The Last Story. I killed Zangurak in two hits. I would also say the Saints Row games once you've got upgrades (More so in 2 where you have to earn upgrades, and they are generally better overall).


----------



## pubert09 (Aug 12, 2012)

I like playing Dynasty Warriors on the easiest difficulty so I can take out multiple people in one swing. I feel like Lu Bu!!!!


----------



## mrtimotei (Aug 12, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Warship Gunner 2. Press the O button = death rains down on a bajillion bombers and cruisers. Just watching all the red dots on the radar disappear... *drool*
> 
> Also TWEWY- why have 1 super power when I can have ALL THE SUPERPOWERS!!! 8 TYPES OF LIGHTNING *ZZZZZZZZAPPP!!!*



Completely agree with "TWEWY." I loved that game so much, I grinded to max out the Eden pin set. And when you have all of those pins maxed, Neku becomes entirely invincible, so you only have to worry about your partner on the top screen.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 12, 2012)

In Sim City, you could remove the entrances to your city and make the price of vital services super high.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 12, 2012)

GOW & GTA

'Nuff said.


----------



## leic7 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea getting good at playing a game could potentially translate into the feeling of being 'powerful' for the player! That's an awesome and very interesting concept. Have you guys tried contacting and sharing your experiences with Jane McGonigal, who's been studying the positive effects of video games for a while now? Maybe it's because I suck at video games, I've just never had that feeling. Are there any other activities that would give you the same 'powerful' feeling? (So that I can have a better idea of what kind of a feeling that really is.)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

No one has mentioned Just Cause 2 yet? If raining down fiery hell from above in whatever aircraft you highjack and then using a multitude of lead and explosives to defeat an entire military installation as a one man army doesn't make you feel powerful then you must have erectile dysfunction.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2012)

Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas.

Maxing out your level pretty much maxes out all of your stats, even if you distribute them poorly along the way.  By the end of the game your character is a god of the wasteland (especially if you use VATS...).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yeah...Mercenaries. That game is like an interactive Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas.
> 
> Maxing out your level pretty much maxes out all of your stats, even if you distribute them poorly along the way.  By the end of the game your character is a god of the wasteland (especially if you use VATS...).



Get the Sniper perk
Get Grim Reaper's Sprint perk
Invest in guns.
Use sniper rifle, hunting rifle (New Vegas), or any decent gun.
Turn Fallout into Fallout: The Point and Click Adventure Game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> No one has mentioned Just Cause 2 yet? If raining down fiery hell from above in whatever aircraft you highjack and then using a multitude of lead and explosives to defeat an entire military installation as a one man army doesn't make you feel powerful then you must have erectile dysfunction.


Haven't played it, but I can understand what you mean just from having watched friends play it. Looks like a great game, too.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 12, 2012)

Prototype 2/1
Just Cause 2
Skyrim
Kingdoms of Amalur
Civilization V, Total War Shogun 2, Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
Deus Ex Human Revolution(Late game at least)
Batman Arkham City/Asylum
Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
Max Payne 3 at times.
Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne(Freikugel + Pierce = OBLITERATE EVERYTHING)
Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor 1/2
Scribblenauts
The entire Ace Combat series.

All that comes to mind ATM :V


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 12, 2012)

How come there is no mention of World of Sh*tcraft yet?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pokemon when I had to pick a starter pokemon.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 12, 2012)

Gta 4 of course lol
Tony hawk underground on sick mode
Mortal kombat deception
Gta sa
prototype
Godfather
Atv off roadfury 2
syphon filter
The Elder scrolls 4 oblivion
Batman arkham asylum/city
Star war knight of the old republic 2 the sith lords
Half life 2
Counter strike
Fallout 3
ac2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2012)

Warhammer 40k: Space Marine is rather satisfying as well. Mowing down hordes of orcs with bloody finishing moves is very satisfying.

I think Metal Gear Rising though will be the ultimate power trip though.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 13, 2012)

The only one I can think of that i have played is Fable. The first one.

Once you've gotten armor and all the uh..Will power and strength..add the badass demon sword thing..it gets boring just squishing bugs.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 13, 2012)

Mass effect 2 Vanguard insanity claymore
Location: Object Rho

[yt]eyOedRVGpt4[/yt]


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 13, 2012)

when i beat lucifer in smt ds1 , man , I BEAT LUCIFER!!!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 13, 2012)

Geneforge (any of them)

You start out so humble in that game, pretty much doing as people say. By about mid game I was just killing people off for even slightly annoying me or talking down to me, haha. Geneforge is the game I go to when I want to flex my god complex.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Geneforge (any of them)
> 
> You start out so humble in that game, pretty much doing as people say. By about mid game I was just killing people off for even slightly annoying me or talking down to me, haha. Geneforge is the game I go to when I want to flex my god complex.



Gah, it's been forever since I've played Geneforge! Think I will now.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 13, 2012)

Man, nothing was better than using Final Form in KH2. KH2 was the best of all the KH games, no doubt.


----------



## OneUp (Aug 13, 2012)

A couple some people have mentioned already:
Prototype
Just Cause 2
Skyrim
Batman Arkham Asylum/City
Xenoblade - preventing an undesirable future
Okami/den - Fireburst, Whirlwind, Deluge, Thunderbolt, Icestorm


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

Most of the Final Fantasy series while end game, and God of War pops to mind. Also Yakuza series, those are also brutal.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 13, 2012)

This game too, at least if your good at it.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/snes/588581-populous/reviews/review-87927

Populous it's a good game


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 13, 2012)

Prototype/2 and the Arkham games.
I could take out 20 enemies in 20 seconds in both.


----------



## ilman (Aug 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks you are WAY too powerful in recent sonic games.
I mean, you can beat about 20 or so robots by hitting one button in 2 seconds.
Also kingdom hearts comes to mind (especially DDD, just jump+flow motion on a wall+A=enemy HP is halved).


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 13, 2012)

when i got one of the 25th best mario kart wii dry dry ruins time trial.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 13, 2012)

God of War, Mortal Kombat: Armageddon and KH3D


----------



## DS1 (Aug 14, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Most of the Final Fantasy series while end game, and God of War pops to mind. Also Yakuza series, those are also brutal.



Oh my god, the Yakuza games... press triangle to make horrible things happen to people. Press triangle while holding a weapon to make even more horrible things happen!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2012)

Prototype probably.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 14, 2012)

Diablo II - After completing all difficulties and going back to Normal mode to rush people... Hell YEAH! Whirlwinding those normal red fallen XD Overkill yes.


----------



## koolking97 (Aug 14, 2012)

digimon world 4


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 14, 2012)

Tornado Outbreak for Wii (also 360,) it's a great katamari clone, the more shit you destroy the bigger and more destructive you become.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 14, 2012)

Moderating GBAtemp.

You thought you were awesome when you could piss people off on the Xbox? 
That's nothing. 
With the press of a single button I can make somebody on the other side of the world rage.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Moderating GBAtemp.
> 
> You thought you were awesome when you could piss people off on the Xbox?
> That's nothing.
> With the press of a single button I can make somebody on the other side of the world rage.


All hail thee!


----------



## Aneki (Aug 14, 2012)

Mines are(some have been mentioned before):
Batman Arkham Assylum/City
God of War
Skyrim
GTA
Red Dead Redemption
Minecraft


----------



## roastable (Aug 14, 2012)

-Using Mega Flare in any Kingdom Hearts game that has it.
-Setting the opponent to Lv. 1 and increasing the damage multiplier in Dissidia 012.
-Whenever I can deal 9999 damage.
-Spider Man 2, pretty much all the time.
-When I'm able to activate Modern Super Sonic in recent Sonic games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has said any type of RTS or city building game. I mean you're basically a god. Sometimes literally (Black and White).

The Sims can help you live out your Saw or Hostel fantasies in the worst ways possible. If deleting the ladder to the swimming pool while they're in it isn't sadistic then I don't know what is. Other than deleting the doors in a room made only of fireplaces.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm surprised no one has said any type of RTS or city building game. I mean you're basically a god. *Sometimes literally (Black and White)*.
> 
> The Sims can help you live out your Saw or Hostel fantasies in the worst ways possible. If deleting the ladder to the swimming pool while they're in it isn't sadistic then I don't know what is. Other than deleting the doors in a room made only of fireplaces.



That game was so clunky, but oh so much FUN!


----------



## DarkJDL (Aug 14, 2012)

There are so many games, I can only name a few on the tip of my tongue;

-in Skyward sword, when you suck up Demise's Lightning and then Wave it back at him.
-in Final Fantasy 8,  When you spew out a 9999s damage Lionheart at level 7.
-in Devil May Cry 1-2-3...Pretty much anytime.(I don't like 4 )
-in Age of Empire, When you select them puny humans and hit delete...MHuahahah...MHuahahahahahah!!...*cough*
-in Starcraft...By playing and being good XD
-in Diablo 2 with a Smitadin
-in Ultima Underworld 2 When you use smite over and over(glitched debris item) on Mors Gotta
-in Megaman, Megaman X, Megaman Zero, Megaman ZX...Y'know...Cause you pewpew stuff into disappearance.
-In Dragon ball Z Games;  Because Why Not? I mean,  Overpowered starts there...no?  lol
-in Final Fantay X, when you Blitz Ace or Attack Reel 99999s
-in Castlevania: Harmony of Despair,  Order of ecclesia,  Aria of sorrow, and circle of the moon.
-in Resident Evil 5  (Not scary + Over powered Magnum? I feel empowered! MHuaha!)
-in Fat Princess, When I kill 3+ people in one charged attack
-in Final Fantasy IV: TAY  when you use the Final Fantasy Band =D
-Sengoku Basara, Dynasty Warriors, Drakengard, Warriors Orochi.  Because you're one human beating thousands of others (having a name makes you stronger apparently)
-When I first got Pokemon Blue when I was like 12-13, and I picked out Bulbasaur,  I was on top of the world O_O
-Oblivion, When you're Archmage you're equivalent to a god. lol
-Neverwinter Nights when you bother leveling your darned Sorcerer until you get Time Stop and then cast other Magics during your time stop and when time resumes everything shoots at the same time, That makes me feel very strong.

I could go on forever, FFS this list would be endless!  Videogames are awesome!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2012)

Gears of War 3... and I don't mean that in a good way either. I felt way OP fighting in the open without cover (even in hardcore mode) compared to the "leave cover and you die" rule of the first 2 games. And so many missions made you feel basically invincible since it was basically guaranteed an AI partner would revive you within seconds if you got knocked down (especially in the last mission).


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 14, 2012)

Half life 2 does the whole powerful thing really well, in the beginning your completely helpless and pushed around by guards. Once you get the supercharged grav gun you throw those very same people around like its nothing along with being able to tip apart the monitors Dr Breen was constantly patronizing you on and is now desperately trying to convince you to stop. By the end of the game you feel unstoppable. And then at the very peak of your power trip you are tragically reminded you do not control your own fate. 

Half life 2 really excels in that aspect.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

No Russian scene in MW2

cause i'm just a cold, heartless, brutal, son of a bitch 

and Skyrim, when you use a brutally overpowered weapon on a weak enemy and it does the "Execution" camera angle...muhahahaaha


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 14, 2012)

A Link to the past (Highest forged sword)
Zenonia (Assasin class) High crit and high evasion LOL
Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Almost every Final Fantasy game, 6 in particular (Shadow + OHKO + oracle + Genji Glove).
The newer Fire Emblem games (send a knight into a field of archers.) Depends on how good your levels turn out though.
Lunar for the GBA (put multiple wind boots on your main character).
Playing as Krauser in Resident Evil 4. Using the IRL or CT in story mode just didn't feel as satisfying as wiping out Garradors with Krauser's arm or being able to get 5 stars with only a knife and a good pair of combat boots.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't realize this until I started playing it again a few days ago, but The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker. I don't think I've ever played a Zelda game where they pit you against so many enemies at once, and seriously make your sword strikes feel effective and exaggerated, knocking much larger enemies a good ten feet away from you, etc. Wind Waker definitely has my favorite combat because of this.


----------

